# Supreme cat show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Anybody going??? come and meet our Coonies


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Obviously no-one here is going


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Ahem. 

I am!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

There's a thread in cat chat http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/who-is-going-to-the-supreme-this-year.431502/


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going with my wedgie fluffs. Have you got your cat entry paperwork , unloading permit, car park tickets etc yet? I don't want to annoy Celia Leighton unnecessarily with all the organising and being unwell.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

not yet, the schedule says if you havn't received it by 15th then contact them, think they are going to be inundated with calls


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you 
I'm sure mine wasn't that prompt last year, but I entered online this year and with all the teething problems with project Phoenix it has made me a bit antsy. Hopefully it will arrive in the next few days.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

From the GCCF Facebook page - All passes, vetting in slips etc should be with you by Monday latest. These have been a little delayed this year. If they haven't arrived by Monday then please contact us for a replacement. All steward passes have gone out to your judge to forward on.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

My show paperwork turned up this morning and I am one of the lucky ones that includes the car parking ticket.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

If you havn't got a parking permit you can pick one up from the centre table at the Supreme


----------

